# 8526 Storm wheel spacers



## Jim Krug (Nov 29, 2018)

I removed the wheels to replace the tires, but when I went to reinstall the wheels they wouldn't push onto the axle far enough to pin them. Is there some spring load that the spacers have to push against? I didn't want to force anything before asking


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Both wheels? or only on one side?

If one side, remove the wheel that fits, there's a round clip, some type of lock ring, using a screwdriver, pry it moving it outward 1/8" -1/4" then push the axle in towards the side that doesn't fit.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Jim

Please don't post the same question in multiple forums. It just get confusing.

.


----------

